# What does "chalky" mean?



## wetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Stupid question, but I've never quite understood exactly what people meant when they describe eyeshadows/blush/etc as chalky. Does this just mean that it's kinda loosely packed and flaky/lots of fallout? Can something be pigmented and chalky?

Thanks!

And while I'm on the topic of silly questions, what does CP stand for?


----------



## lvgz (Jul 9, 2010)

im not sure what CP stands for, but its when you get someone to buy something for you. they will buy it, say something you cant get your hands on, and sell it to you (bc you requested/asked for it). you basically tell them what you want and they will get it if they can.

chalky is when something has poor pigmentation and doesn't apply evenly. chalky shadows are usually mattes. they're also hard to blend.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2010)

CP stands for custom purchase.

When I use the word "chalky," I mean it actually feels like chalk...kinda dusty and dry.  Most times chalkier shadows/pigments are harder to blend.  Yes, something can be pigmented and chalky at the same time.  Again, I just see it as a shadow/pigment that is dry, as opposed to smooth and easy to blend.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 9, 2010)

agree, its a shadow that is dry, doesnt stick, hard to blend and often has tons of fall out


----------



## stv578 (Jul 9, 2010)

chalky is used to describe the texture of powder products that don't blend into your skin well and looks like it's sitting on top of your skin.  Think of the dust/powder that comes off of chalk, when a product actually looks kinda like that on your skin, then it's chalky!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_agree, its a shadow that is dry, doesnt stick, hard to blend and often has tons of fall out_

 
^^^ This!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I always thought CP was Counter Purchase.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

yup i say chalky when something , usually a matte finish shadow, feels dry and dusty and hard to blend because of it!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 11, 2010)

Chalky is makeup that just seems to sit on top of ur skin and looks very powdery and unflattering. It doesn't blend well. Hate that lol.


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2010)

chalky when used in correlation to eyeshadows means more fillers like mica etc and not enough pigment, resulting in poor color payoff and dry, powdery application usually without lasting power.


----------

